# Headed to the Ohio River in the Morning..



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

We had first made plans to go to Aberdeen fish from the bank and hit the discharge in hopes of getting on some cats and possibly luckin into some skips.....but with the river on the rise and the semi warmer temperatures outside we have decided to go ahead and load the boat up and head down to Tanners. In hopes of getting into some nice wintertime Blues...

I do wish to hit the Aberdeen area this winter sometime since we have never been up to that area. Couple of quick questions about the area.... Are there any boat ramps close to the Aberdeen area and can you get a boat back into the discharge area? 

Good Luck to all that make it out this week...

Jason


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I was at aberdeen today and caught around 40 skips between two people...You dont need a boat to fish the discharge.


----------



## amazing189 (May 21, 2004)

Flathunter, 
How high is too high to fish the mouth of Little Three Mile, do you think? Also, did you get those skips on sabiki's? 
Thanks, 
Danny


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont really know how high is to high, this is the first time I have fished it..We were catching them on white curly tails with 1/16th ounce lead head, tandum rig.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

here is an average sized skip of the day


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

here is todays catch


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job on the skips!!!!!


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice Job on the skips!! Would love to have a freezer full of those...

I hope to make it up there either this weekend or next to give them a try...

As for todays fishing adventure we didnt fair so well down at Tanners..
We arrived at the dock at 6 am. Went up the creek and managed a dozen nice sized shad, along with a nice surprize in the bottom of the net one one of the last throws.... a 6.1 lb channel cat along with 2 small sheephead. Thought I was pulling up a log....

We set up in the first spot and before we had the forth pole in the water the first one goes down, I pull in a nice looking healthy 8.1 pound blue. This put us in high hopes of a prosperous day.... unfortunately we didnt catch another fish until 4 hours later at our 6th stop. It was a 3lb blue, which also looked really nice. That was the last fish of the day.. No other real good bites throughout the day, a few pecks here and there. But it was good to be out, with the exception of we hung our Crab Claw anchor up in the 4th spot and never could get it loose (luckily we had 3 anchors on the boat which allowed us to stay out), so 1 anchor graciously donated to the bottom of the Ohio River....guess I know where some of my X-mas Bass Pro gift cards will go... The 8lber was caught on the fresh cut shad and the 3 lber was caught on a piece of frozen skip.

Happy New Year!

Heres the castnet cat and the 8lb blue...


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the fish!!Sure is some funny looking bank in that last pic


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice job on the backround  Weather not been good for fishin lately, need to hit it in the spring.

Sliprig


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I take it that skipjacks are good to eat? If so, why don't we ever hear of them being fished for, or am I in the wrong area away from rivers to hear of them?
"Nice Job on the skips!! Would love to have a freezer full of those..."


- The second pic looks like a big bank of "bleck!" rolling in!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim, they use those skip for bait, sorta like shad.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Naw- they are definitely NOT good to eat. In fact, they stink. They're slimy, have teeny little scales that get all over everything and they bleed like crazy. That makes them very, very bad table fare. Unless you're a catfish, in which case they are like candy. A 6"-8" skipjack will catch any catfish in the river and those big ones like the ones in the pictures are great as cut bait. They freeze well, meaning they don't get mushy like shad do. I have a few big ones and about 200 little ones in my freezer right now. They'll be good come spring when the water is dirty and the skips can't be found. 

Good to eat. BLECK!!!

UFM82


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

How to cook Skipjack: 
preheat oven to 465 Degrees. Place 2-3 skipjack on plank for 25 min. Pull out and flip for 15 more mins. Take out, throw skipjack in garbage, and eat plank. Tasty huh?


----------

